# How do you care for your teeth? Are you scared of dentists? How do dentist appointments go?



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I actually like going to the dentist, and I go twice a year usually (summer and Christmastime) but I've always had good ones. The one I had as a kid called me Tiger. I used to be flattered thinking it was my special nickname but no, he definitely called every kid that, lol. I realize now that this was a brilliant way to forget everyone's name and not have to worry about it. 

I've known my current dentist since I was a kid as well and he is awesome. His wife is his assistant and it's fun to just sit there and listen to them banter. And this is really weird, but I love the way the metal poky cleaning things feel on my gums. It's one of those odd sensory quirks I have. Also, I love the way mint tastes, and there's a lot of mint flavored things at the dentist.

I've had one cavity, braces for 5 years, and oral surgery twice. Once for an extra tooth and once for my wisdom teeth. All in all, not bad. The main issue now is that I apparently grind my teeth when I sleep, which may cause issues down the line. I can't wear a night guard becuase I wear my retainer religiously every night, and there are no night guards designed to fit with retainers for some reason. -_-

So I guess I'm just gonna have blunt canines.

Similar to OP, I am very OCD with my dental hygeine. I'm actually diagnosed with OCD and I go a bit overboard lol. Four times a day brushing (before my morning workout, and after each meal), once a day flossing, twice a day rinsing with whitening mouthwash, retainer every night, and whitening strips every day until they run out 1-2 times per year. I'm going to switch to bleach trays soon though, as they tend to be more effective and cheaper in the long run.


----------



## camarint (Jul 27, 2021)

My dental care is fairly simple and stable. Brushing twice a day, flossing and mouthwash after every meal, a few peppermint-flavored whitening strips twice a week, and that's enough to keep my teeth healthy and in good condition until my monthly Invisalign preferred provider. When I'm at the dentist, we have an ultrasound cleaning and other minor work as needed every two months. I am not afraid of dentists; although it can be thrilling sometimes, you have to go through it to be healthy.


----------



## Krakenless (11 mo ago)

I love going to the dentist. Which is odd, because in my youth I got lied to by a dentist when he pulled out four teeth at once instead of two. 
But I really look forward to going there. I would consider being a dental assistant if not for all the patient contacts.


----------

